
451unavailable.org is trying to make legal blocking of websites more transparent - finnn
http://www.451unavailable.org/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763151)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=451&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=451&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

